# Phương pháp khắc phục nghiến răng khi ngủ



## Tu Anh (25/3/19)

_Nghiến răng khi ngủ là hiện tượng nghiến chặt, căn và siết hai hàm răng lại với nhau, đây được coi là chứng rối loạn vận động liên quan đến giấc ngủ. Chứng bệnh này đứng thứ 3 xếp sau tật nói mớ và ngáy khi ngủ._

Nghiến răng là một căn bệnh không ảnh hưởng nhiều đến sức khỏe, tuy nhiên tình trặng này lắp đi lặp lại thường xuyên sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến vẻ đẹp thẩm mỹ của răng miệng và khiến cho người bên cạnh khó lòng ngon giấc bởi âm thanh kén két phát ra. Để khắc phục tình trạng này, mời các bạn cùng tham khảo 6 Phương Pháp Khắc Phục Nghiến Răng Khi Ngủ sau nhé:

Nhắc đến chứng nghiến răng khi ngủ thì nhiều người thường thắc mắc tại sao cơ thể lại có hành động lạ như vậy? Giải thich cho câu hỏi này, đó là: Tật nghiến răng là do sự kết hợp các yếu tố về tâm lý, vật lý, di truyền như:

Ảnh hưởng của tâm lý: stress, tức giận, lo lắng,...
Kích độ nhai khi ngủ
Căng thẳng do quá tập trung
Các chứng bệnh liên quan đến giấc ngủ như: ngáy, ngưng thở khi ngủ






_Phương Pháp Khắc Phục Nghiến Răng Khi Ngủ_​
*Làm sao để khắc phục tất nghiến răng khi ngủ??*
Để khắc hành động vô thức nghiến răng khi ngủ bạn nên dựa vào tình trạng thực tại của căn bệnh để tìm cách chữa trị phù hợp:

*1. Thay đối chế độ ăn uống hằng ngày*
Điều cơ bản đầu tiên mà bạn nên là đó chính là thay đổi thói quen ăn uống không lành mạnh bởi các thực phẩm thức ăn nhanh, cafe hay dung dịch cồn. Những thực phẩm mà chúng ta ăn hàng ngày một phần nào cũng ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ và răng miệng cũng không phải là ngoại lệ.

Đối với cafein là chất kích thích các tế bào của cơ thể mà có lẽ ai trong chúng ta cũng đều biết. Khi sử dụng các thực phẩm chứa cafein- 1 phần nào giấc ngủ của bạn sẽ bị cản trở bởi chất kích thích hạn chế các hocmon gây buồn ngủ, kéo dài tình trạng tỉnh táo cơ thể. Còn đối với bia, rượu - chúng sẽ khiến bạn trở nên bồn chồn, bức bối và uể oải sau một đêm dài ngủ dậy. Đồng thời chúng kích thích hệ thần kinh hoạt đọng trong vô thức gây ra tình trạng nghiến răng, ngáy ngủ.

*2.  Giảm căng thẳng*
Căng thẳng là nguyên nhân phổ biến gây ra tình trạng nghiến răng khi ngủ - nó làm cho bạn cảm thấy lo lắng vào ban ngày và đi theo bạn đến đêm khiến tâm trạng luôn trong trạng thái bồn chồn, khó chìm sâu vào giấc ngủ.

Trước tiên, bạn nên suy nghĩ về những điều tích cực hơn, nếu có vấn đề khiến bạn stress thì hãy thử thay đổi bằng việc giải bỏ căng thẳng đó đi bằng cách thực hiện các hành động khiến cơ thể trở nên tốt hơn như: tập thể dục, chạy bộ, ngồi thiện, yoga...Bên cạnh đó, việc sắp xếp lại trật tự giấc ngủ cũng là điều nên làm.

*3. Ngừng nhai những thứ không phải là thức ăn:*
Đây là thói quen mà hầu hết chúng ta đều mắc phải, đặc biệt là thời thơ ấu. Viếc cắn những vật dụng như bút, kính, thước, tay...hay nhai kẹo cao su thường xuyên sẽ dẫn đến việc hình thành thói quen và chúng ta sẽ nghiến răng, sự nhai không kiểm soát khi ngủ.

*4. Bổ sụng những thực phẩm có ích cho răng (Caxi, Magiê)*
Nghiến răng - cũng là hiện tượng cho thấy cơ thể bạn cần bổ sung thêm chất dinh dưỡng. Chắc chắn rặng bạn nên kiểm tra, xét nghiệm xem mình có thiếu chất không nhé? Không tự kê đơn vfa bổ sung vitamin cho chính mình.

Nếu bạn đang thiếu chất, chẳng hạn thiếu canxi,kali và magiê của bạn quá thấp, hãy bắt đầu bổ sung. Những yếu tố này rất quan trọng đối với chức năng cơ và hệ thần kinh. Nếu bạn bị chuột rút về đêm, các chất bổ sung này sẽ giúp ích cho bạn.

*5. Thư giản đúng cách trước khi ngủ:*
Hạn chế việc chơi game, xem các chương trình kích động làm ảnh hưởng đến hệ thần kinh trước khi ngủ. Bạn càng thoải mái trước khi ngủ thì việc nghiến rặng sẽ được khắc phục và ngủ sâu giấc hơn.

Hãy thử thư giản bằng việc uống một cốc nước âm, đọc sách nghe nhạc ballad hoặc thiện định trước khi ngủ nhé.

*6. Bảo vệ răng *
Cuối cùng, nếu bạn cảm thấy vẫn không thể đối phó với chúng nghiến răng này thì hãy nhanh chóng liên hệ với các bác sĩ chuyên khoa để được điều trị sớm nhé. Khi đi gặp nha sĩ, bạn sẽ cho bạn thấy rõ tình trạng sức khỏe của răng mình thay đổi như thế nào và có biện pháp để khắc phục bảo vệ răng. Nếu cần thiết, bác sĩ sẽ khuyến cáo bạn nên mang vật dụng bảo hộ răng vào ban đêm để tránh nghiến răng, tổn thương răng.

Thegioinem.com
_Theo Bright Side_​


----------

